# lotus?



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hi wonder if anyone know whaty plant this is?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

89% sure it's Nymphoides aquatica or better known as the banana plant.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

89%? haha... 
however didn't see the usual 'bananas' at the bottom.
sorry for the incomplete photo.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

The leaves seem too "veinated" for N. aquatica. And without their characteristic 'waviness'. Could be another species of Nymphoides though. There are several, not all with bananas.


----------

